# Canon 5d MKII DELAY?



## SoyMac

Hi Friends
Where's Canon's 5D MKII?!

I went in to Henry's in May to purchase a Canon 5d MKII.
I was told they are back-ordered and weren't expected in until June, so I put mine on order.

It's now almost mid-July, and there's still no sign of the Canon 5D MKII !

I'm collecting lenses for this camera body, and I can wait longer for its arrival, but I'm very curious as to the reason for its delay.

Googling the cause of the delay has produced nothing.

Some possible causes;

1. Canon has opened a new factory and they are switching production of this camera model to this new factory, and there's a delay due to this production venue change.

OR

2. Canon has released some big-time, expensive cameras lately, with some notable bugs. Nikon is gaining on Canon and Canon is making sure that the latest production run of its 5D MKII is as error-free as possible, to help slow its market bleed to Nikon.

I'm also perplexed, because in this global economic downturn, here is a company with a huge demand for its new, pricey product, but they're not shipping it.

Like I said, I'm not complaining about not getting a new gadget right away. I know that people are going hungry and a new camera is the least of priorities.

I'm just curious if anyone here knows what is going on with Canon and this delay of their 5D MKII.

Anyone?


----------



## Niteshooter

Seems odd, we got ours when they first came out without delays.

Great camera, maybe call Jeff @ photocreative: Home and see if he can help you. Er did you put down a deposit?

K


----------



## SoyMac

Niteshooter said:


> Seems odd, we got ours when they first came out without delays.
> 
> Great camera, maybe call Jeff @ photocreative: Home and see if he can help you. Er did you put down a deposit?
> 
> K


Yeah, I guess the first shipment was very well received and word spread! 

No deposit, but I'd rather get it through Henry's as there's at least one location within a reasonable bike ride of my place, and I like their service. 

As I said, I don't mind waiting a bit (let's me accumulate more money to actually pay for the thing!  ).
I'm just super curious as to what could possibly be causing such a delay for a popular product from a big company.

At the same time, if they're simply getting this camera perfect, the wait will certainly be worth it!

Thanks, Niteshooter!


----------



## Niteshooter

SoyMac said:


> Yeah, I guess the first shipment was very well received and word spread!
> 
> No deposit, but I'd rather get it through Henry's as there's at least one location within a reasonable bike ride of my place, and I like their service.
> 
> As I said, I don't mind waiting a bit (let's me accumulate more money to actually pay for the thing!  ).
> I'm just super curious as to what could possibly be causing such a delay for a poplar product from a big company.
> 
> At the same time, if they're simply getting this camera perfect, the wait will certainly be worth it!
> 
> Thanks, Niteshooter!


Hmm ok, I think I know why. No deposit...

I just called my guy at Henry's and he said end of the month but put a deposit down or you might not get one. Granted CPS members get priority anyway....
\


----------



## SoyMac

Niteshooter said:


> ...I just called my guy at Henry's and he said end of the month but put a deposit down or you might not get one. Granted CPS members get priority anyway....


I tried to leave a deposit when I first ordered it, and the salesman wouldn't let me.

I will call and see what's up.


----------



## SoyMac

I went in to Henry's last week and asked to put a downpayment on the 5D. 
The clerk accepted the request, and asked how much I would like to put down. I asked for _his _ dollar-amount recommendation.
_After _I had paid the downpayment, the clerk acknowledged that I definitely had a better chance to get the camera sooner. 
I got the sense that he wasn't allowed to ask for a downpayment, or give the impression that giving a downpayment would decrease my wait time. But after I voluntarily gave some money, then he could say that it was the way to decrease my wait time.

That's just the feeling I got, and it's certainly possible that I'm reading way too much into this interaction.

And, anyway, I'm still waiting.


----------



## SoyMac

Oh, I've been so busy and excited, I forgot to post this update!

My 5D arrived last week.
There are still delays for the accessories, but in the days since I got this camera, I've managed to acquire (at different times, from different Henry's stores), the battery grip, an extra battery, a couple of used, fast, prime lenses, and now I'm just waiting for a 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS lens (a new one with the Canadian warranty seems most cost-effective). 

I haven't done much shooting with this camera so far, for one reason;
Despite shooting Canon video for years, and finding those cameras very easy to operate, intuitive even, I am finding the controls of Canon's _still_ camera to be a whole different ballgame.

I don't quite get the control structure. I'm slowly learning from the internet, Youtube videos, and the manual. But it helps if I go through some of the instructions more than once, to get the feel for controls and menus.

From discussions with friends, I knew beforehand that I'd have to invest a lot of time into learning my way around the Canon, so I'm not disappointed (well, a little).

Canon still-cam owners say they have no problems and love the controls, so I know it's just a matter of getting used to it.

A Nikon-owning friend says his Nikon controls are intuitive, like a Mac, so I'm a bit envious there. 
But all factors considered and studied led me to this camera, and I know that once I get the feel, I'll be as happy as all the other Canon owners.

Speaking of, today I'm setting it up in studio, so I'll have a few hours with some lights.

Over and out.


----------



## Niteshooter

Hey congrats, I grew up using Canon cameras starting with the FTb so I find the controls to be pretty straightforward. Even switching from Canon to Nikon and back the only real difference was the lenses focus in opposite directions when on manual.

One thing to read up on are the custom functions (CF's) as the MK II will have lots of fine tuning you can do such as moving the AF function to a rear button. I prefer this setup to having the camera AF on the shutter release as I use only Ultrasonic lenses. These allow me to automatically go to manual focus without having to move the switch on the lens.

Only thing I can think of to warn you about is try to minimize the amount of dust you get on your sensor eg changing lenses in dusty or dirty conditions. Otherwise sounds like you are off to a good start.

Kevin


----------



## SoyMac

Niteshooter said:


> ...
> One thing to read up on are the custom functions (CF's) as the MK II will have lots of fine tuning you can do such as moving the AF function to a rear button. I prefer this setup to having the camera AF on the shutter release as I use only Ultrasonic lenses....


Hey, thanks for the tip, Kevin! That was exactly something I've been wondering about.

Okay, back to the books ...


----------



## ScanMan

Niteshooter said:


> I grew up using Canon cameras starting with the FTb...


Just saw your post. Was my first SLR - a great camera for a kid to learn on. Ahhh..now you're making me miss that old thing!


----------



## SoyMac

So, I've had my Canon 5D Mk II for a month or so, and I'll share some of my experiences here:

This is a powerful piece of technology. 
I'll be learning its capabilities, probably until I trade this in in 10 years for a newer model.

I picked up several lenses on eBay, and a very reasonably-priced, close-up filter kit in-store. 
I have a full-kit now and even my over-spending imagination can't conjure up more necessary stuff to burn money on.

The controls are still awkward for me, but getting easier the more I use it (D'uh).

It's a big camera, with big lenses, and the battery grip makes it even more so.
I'm glad I kept my Manfrotto video tripod, as it is perfect for working with this camera.

The camera seemed to be working perfectly, with no quality issues or bugs. Then I couldn't get the optional Canon AC Adapter I had ordered to work. 
No power to camera.
I sent the adapter back for a replacement, and it too didn't work. 
I tested the camera in-store, in case it was a simple setting I was missing. 
The clerks couldn't figure it out.

So we ordered a replacement body (I had paid the extra for the Protection Package which allowed for _replacement _as opposed to _repair_).

Within a week, the replacement body arrived.
But I knew enough to test the AC Adapter with the new body, in-store.
Still didn't work.

A different clerk this time took a look at it, and quickly figured out that the battery compartment door had to be closed, despite the AC Adapter running out of it. 
She saw a little flange that opens to allow the wire to run out of the battery compartment, but also allows the door to close.

It worked!
There was _never _a problem with the camera or adapter - it was user error!
So the camera appears to be flawless still.

I have 2 Canon Li-on batteries for the grip.
But I also ordered a set of rechargeable NiMHi AAs with a charger, from a battery company on eBay. Double As fit in a carriage and slide into the battery grip.
The charger is great, but the AA batteries are fantastic!
They are _Tenergy _brand batteries, and they're getting really good reviews on the web.
I can run the camera all day on one set of AAs, and hardly put a dent in the charge.
I keep the Canon Li-Ions as my back-up set. They don't run nearly as long, but they don't discharge when sitting unused, so they can sit in my bag and they'll be ready when I need some extra shots.

That's it for now!


----------



## mrlarter

I have one and it's amazing! Best Camera i've ever owned.


----------

